# New (Mac?) comp in network



## wblink (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi,
I have been using M$ from the start (and I am not disappointed about it). Using WINXP now.
I have bought an Iphone. I am "flabbergasted". The ease of use ... and and, well, many here will know what I mean.
I want to change to Apple ...BUT ... I have MANY (to me) important M$-utils.
Do you have any advice HOW to change to Apple without loosing my previous work?
Can I buy a MacBook, connect it to my WiFi network? That would be an important start.
Any hints about a specific MacBook? (I want to replace my comp by a laptop, so it has to have to be able to do heavy tasks) in the future.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 19, 2010)

Another convert.... 

What important MS utils? There are Mac replacements for almost everything, and now that Macs have Intel processors, they can run Windows, either as dual boot or virtually in a window, so you can have best of both worlds.

Yes it'll connect to your wifi network, no problem.

What kind of work are you wanting to transfer? There shouldn't be anything that's not 'doable' in some form or another.

Specific Macbook.... tell us your needs. What features would you be looking for if you were looking for a Windows laptop?


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Feb 19, 2010)

The Apple website has some basic Info for Windoze converts http://www.apple.com/nz/getamac/faq/


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Feb 19, 2010)

I used to run Windows on my Mac using parallels because I had an application for tuning motorbike fuel injection systems that only ran on Windoze but that is the only app I have ever had to that for. I don't use it anymore so don't run Windoze at all now and I don't miss anything. Mac is unix based under the covers and there is a ton of free Open Source software out there. I do run MS Office for Mac though as we need for that business etc...


----------



## wblink (Feb 20, 2010)

[quote author=Victoria Bampton link=topic=92'8.msg62'41#msg62'41 date=12666'7928]
What important MS utils? 
[/quote]

Genealogy. Haza-21: Windows only and it's own database structure.

But IF I can run windows it will do.

My choices for a MacBook: Desktop replacement and a good (matte) screen. Lost of USB, BT, Wifi.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, running Windows using Parallels or Fusion would be a good scenario for that, or if you don't use it often, just dual boot. I got fed up with dual booting though!

As far as specs go, put in as much memory as you can afford to. In most situations, that'll be more important than processing power.

Think about your screen size - is it only going to sit on a desk, or will you ever want to take it out? If it's desk only, 15" or 17". If it's going out with you from time to time, consider the 13" or 15", with the option to plug your existing monitor into it for more real estate when you're sat at your desk.

Wifi is on as standard, as is BT. Buy a USB hub for when you're at your desk, so you can leave stuff plugged in.


----------



## edgley (Feb 24, 2010)

Depending on the programme it is possible to wrap the .exe and have it run inside OS X without the need of visualisation software.

http://winebottler.kronenberg.org/


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah, Crossover is the easy option as far as Wine goes, but I've never found it worked quite as well as virtualisation.


----------

